

PayPal Adaptive Payments: Supported in 21 Countries - chm
https://developer.paypal.com/docs/classic/products/adaptive-payments/#

======
chm
For those who wonder, here's the description of the 21 countries supported:

\- United States

\- Canada

\- Australia

\- United Kingdom

\- Germany

\- China

\- Singapore

\- Pakistan

\- Japan

\- India

\- Canada

\- China

\- Singapore

\- Pakistan

\- Japan

\- Australia

\- Mexico

\- China

\- Singapore

\- Pakistan

\- Japan

